# I found USMCMP5811's Christmas present



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

CLICK HERE[url="http://cgi.ebay.com/BOOB-MUG-WITH-BREAST-FRONT-HOLE-IN-NIPPLE-OVERSIZED_W0QQitemZ5635408833QQcategoryZ1468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem"] [/url]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Good One Dunny !!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

:NO: That is just wrong.


----------



## meeko1 (Nov 12, 2005)

I like it.... Sucking down coffee will be more fun out of that mug


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

meeko1 said:


> I like it.... Sucking down coffee will be more fun out of that mug


=D> Sucking down coffeee... geez. :BNANA: 8-[


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

JoninNH said:


> =D> Sucking down coffeee... geez. :BNANA: 8-[


That jar head won't touch any thing that shape. It needs to long and cirlintrical .

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

( I know I can't spell )


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I haven't decided yet. It really is just so "you." :lol:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

What I'd like to know is what you entered into the search bar to find that!:yes:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.baronbob.com/baronbobboobs.htm
I like the boob strees chest









http://www.bachelorpartyfun.com/detail.aspx?ID=3
the mug on sale


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> CLICK HERE[url="http://cgi.ebay.com/BOOB-MUG-WITH-BREAST-FRONT-HOLE-IN-NIPPLE-OVERSIZED_W0QQitemZ5635408833QQcategoryZ1468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem"] [/url]


Hahaha you should put a bid on it.


----------

